# Suburban 2500 okay?



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

kateortamar said:


> For the last few years since I've been back into horses, I've been without truck and trailer. It has not been a major issue too often because I don't show and don't intend to get into showing again . I would like to have the flexibility to have a trailer though to occasionally haul to a fun show, trailer to a lesson or trails.
> 
> So I'm in the market for both truck and trailer and can't decide what to do. Although diesel 3/4 ton with goose neck slant would be my "ideal", for as little as I think I would actually go places, that set up would be overkill and needlessly expensive I think.
> 
> ...


I haul my 2 horse bumper pull trailer with my 1500 series Yukon and it does pretty well. I can really feel everything it tows though. 

Can you give us some more information? Do you have the 4WD version and a towing package with trailer brakes? I am not sure what the towing capacity of your specific model... Do you have the 6L or 8L? I think you would be fine with a two horse bumper pull with two horses but I am not sure I would trust it around mountains and hills, at all. Personally, I would not haul anything bigger than a two horse trailer with that vehicle fore safety reasons.

I wouldn't get a stock trailer with that either and I would not haul horses loose, because like I said, you are going to feel every movement with an SUV.


----------



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

It is 4WD, 6L V8. Listed maximum towing capacity is 9400 lbs. It would have towing breaks.


----------



## david in md (Jun 13, 2013)

Even though you can call it an SUV the Suburban is built on a truck frame. A 2500 is a 3/4 ton and if the manufacturer says it can tow 9400# you should be ok. If you look at newer trucks they all have greater towing ratings, not because they are necessarily heavier or stronger than In the past but because each manufacturer is trying to one up the other brands to sell trucks. 

I haul my horses in a stock trailer. If its only 2 then they are not tied but sepatated by the center gate. If I haul 3 or more I tie them to protect them from each other. I have never had a problem with them moving around even when not tied.

Back to towing: much of safe towing is common sense. If you are loaded heavily slow down and increase following distance to give more time for stopping. In curves or hills slow down. Keep your tires and brakes In good repair. No amount of fancy equipment can overcome stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

A 3/4 ton Burb is more than capable for a 2 horse tag trailer, you'll have no problems at all. 

If it was a 1/2 ton model (1500 vs 2500) I'd have more questions to determine suitability, but the 2500 models are more than capable for what you're looking for.

If not already equipped with a trailer brake controller, it should already be prewired for one, with the wires tied up under the drivers side dash - installing it yourself isn't particularly complicated, or have a garage wire it up for you. There are 2 connections that need to be made under the hood as well, one to provide power to the aforementioned prewired harness, and the second to provide fulltime power to the 7-way pin on the trailer plug at the back - important, as often this wire is used for interior lighting on horse trailers.

Again, if the previous owner towed with it, all this might already be done.

Make sure to buy a QUALITY proportional trailer brake controller, not a cheap (and dangerous) timer based model. If you're not sure which is which, post up the model you are considering here and I'll be happy to provide insight.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

kateortamar said:


> For the last few years since I've been back into horses, I've been without truck and trailer. It has not been a major issue too often because I don't show and don't intend to get into showing again . I would like to have the flexibility to have a trailer though to occasionally haul to a fun show, trailer to a lesson or trails.
> 
> So I'm in the market for both truck and trailer and can't decide what to do. Although diesel 3/4 ton with goose neck slant would be my "ideal", for as little as I think I would actually go places, that set up would be overkill and needlessly expensive I think.
> 
> ...


That's a "war wagon" of an SUV. As mentioned, it shares many components with the 2500 series trucks. That will tow a bumper pull trailer with two horses all day long. Nice low mile examples are getting pretty rare.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I have pulled our 3 horse slant with our 07 Suburban. It pulls just fine. I also have three kids so its nice to be able to load everyone up and their stuff comfortably if we are hauling to a lesson and my husband can't make it. We however use my husbands 2014 f-250 majority of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I haul our old ( aka heavy) 2 horse trailer with a '99 Dodge Durango with a 5.9L. That Durango has the largest of everything and is made to haul.

And haul it does. Its taken that trailer all sort of places with no issues whatsoever.


----------

